# Travelling to Madrid



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi there, 

I'll be in Madrid for a week in December and was hoping I could get some info and ideas what to see and do.

But first some questions:

1) What sort of weather could I expect to see in mid December?
2) What observation area's can be recommended, places for great views and photography.
3) I remember there being a giant new El Cortes Ingles built recently, but with so many in Madrid, I don't know which one this could be. It seemed massive on the photos, anyone have an idea?
4) Off the recent new metro stations, which are the most interesting architectually that I should not miss. And likewise, any really interesting historical ones.
5) Speaking of public transport, Is there a suggested weekly pass I could purchase which would give me all trains and buses for a week (Mon to Fri)?
6) Anyone know the best professional photography store in the city?

I'm sure I'll have more questions, but this will do for a start.

cheers


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not from Madrid but I'll try to help you.



Justme said:


> 1) What sort of weather could I expect to see in mid December?


The average is a maximum temperature of 10ºC and a minimum of 4ºC, 25% of rainy days, 25% of sunny days, 0.05% of snowy days.



Justme said:


> 2) What observation area's can be recommended, places for great views and photography.


Faro de Moncloa is a good place to take photos. It's a 110m transmission tower with an observation deck (I think it costs 1.2€ to enter). It's in the Nort-West part of the city (Metro Moncloa: L6 and L3).

Another good place is Penthouse Hotel in Plaza Santa Ana (Metro Sevilla: L3). It has a beautiful bar in the roof with great views of the city.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525349

If we want to take photos from the ground there are many places, for example:
- Go for a walk between Nuevos Ministerios (Metro Nuevos Ministerios) and CTBA towers through Paseo de la Castellana (Madrid's principal avenue). There you will find most of the highrises of the city to end with the four stunning +200m towers almost complete.

- Paseo del Prado and Paseo de Recoletos. Some awesome buildings there, and the 3 major museums of the city.

- Gran Vía. A lively street plenty of cinemas where you can find some architecture masterpieces.

- Sol, Plaza Mayor and Madrid de los Austrias. The historical part of the city.



Justme said:


> 3) I remember there being a giant new El Cortes Ingles built recently, but with so many in Madrid, I don't know which one this could be. It seemed massive on the photos, anyone have an idea?


El Corte Ingles has many stores in Madrid, so it's difficult to guess.

Maybe this one in Getafe?
Pics

Or this one in Sanchinarro? (I think it's the biggest in Madrid)
Pic



Justme said:


> 4) Off the recent new metro stations, which are the most interesting architectually that I should not miss. And likewise, any really interesting historical ones.


- Nuevos Ministerios. Huge and IMO the best one in Spain.
Pic

- Chamartin.
Pic

- Principe Pío (Imo some steps below the other two).



Justme said:


> 5) Speaking of public transport, Is there a suggested weekly pass I could purchase which would give me all trains and buses for a week (Mon to Fri)?


Yeah. There is a touristic pass (Abono Turistico) which allows you free entry in all trains, buses and Metro. For 5 days, it's 14.2€.



Justme said:


> 6) Anyone know the best professional photography store in the city?


Sorry but I don't know.

I hope I have helped you. Feel free to ask anything you want.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Justme said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'll be in Madrid for a week in December and was hoping I could get some info and ideas what to see and do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't miss Sunday morning in colourful "La Latina" district and a sunset in Plaza de Oriente (Royal Palace and gardens) 

http://www.esmadrid.com/en/portal.do


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

the weather: averages in December are 11ºc for the max and 1,8ºc for the min

''Faro de Moncloa'' is now closed i think


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

As for observation points, I recall at least two hills within the town with nice panoramic views to the city. One of them (there may be several ones though) is in the green area called "Casa de Campo", westbound from the downtown and very close to it. Particularly, the hill I'm talking about is just leaving from the cable car station, which is the best way to get into Casa de Campo and from where you can enjoy nice views too, you can take it in Parque del Oeste (West Park) near to Plaza de España. Then, the other place is another hill converted into a park in Vallecas district, it's name is "Cerro del Tío Pío" and you can get there taking the metro, line 1 to Portazgo station.

Some pictures from flickr: this is part of the view you can enjoy from Casa de Campo.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=359600945&size=l

And this one is the view from Cerro del Tio Pio

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1409730336&context=set-72157602076801316&size=o

This picture from wikipedia shows also the splendid view to the mountains in the background from this park, as you're going in decembre you'll probably find them covered with snow  

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Panorámica.jpg


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the tips guys,
@Stifler, Thanks also for the links to the different El Cortes Ingles stores. Still not sure which one is the one I saw in a photo a while ago, but I need to go shopping whilst there and will check out the ones you listed. Also, thanks for the rail photos. One of the metro stations I have seen on this forum had a large artwork of an airplane, was this Nuevos Ministerios? The Abono Turistico looks good, I'll check that pass out.

@Peshu, thanks also for your tips and extensive descriptions. I don't mind the cold (I live in Frankfurt) but your suggestion that it may also be sunny is a good thought. Nice clear brisk days are great.

@UNRAVEL, unfortunately I'm in Madrid during the week days. But thanks for that link!

@Willo, Any idea why ''Faro de Moncloa'' is now closed?

@Nolke, thanks for the photo links. I will keep these area's in mind. The cable car ride would be worth it anyway.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

willo said:


> ''Faro de Moncloa'' is now closed i think


Damn, you are right. It was closed 2 years ago because it had some security problems but I thought it had already been repaired. It's a pity, then.



Justme said:


> @Stifler, Thanks also for the links to the different El Cortes Ingles stores. Still not sure which one is the one I saw in a photo a while ago, but I need to go shopping whilst there and will check out the ones you listed. Also, thanks for the rail photos. One of the metro stations I have seen on this forum had a large artwork of an airplane, was this Nuevos Ministerios? The Abono Turistico looks good, I'll check that pass out.


No, it must be Colombia (L8 and 9)


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

From "Torre Madrid" you can get beautiful panoramic pics like this one (taken by spanish forumer Carretero)


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Are tourists allowed on Torre Madrid's roof?


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

If any moderator move this thread to spanish forum, "La Barra" or "Madrid" (or you open a new one there...) you will probably get much more answers.

From my point of view, Madrid is above all walking and walking, changing from one area to another. As you probably know, there are different districtcs, quite different one from the other. Starting maybe at the oldest area, known as "Madrid de los Austrias" around the Palacio Real you can later visit other areas as Paseo del Prado and Retiro park. 
But I will come back with some more ideas...
Concerning metro stations... Chamartin, Nuevos Ministerios, Embajadores are only an idea.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

gonzo said:


> ^^Are tourists allowed on Torre Madrid's roof?


Some years ago yes, but I do not know nowadays...
:sly:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Why might they not allow it?


...:sly:

:laugh:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks guys for these ideas.

I'll keep them all for when the time comes.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Obidos said:


> Concerning metro stations... Chamartin, Nuevos Ministerios, Embajadores are only an idea.


I'd also suggest the ones at the airport..


----------

